# Pex vs Copper: Meter to house



## nhmaster3015 (Sep 6, 2008)

Uponor-wirsbo has never paid a law suit ever due to product liability. Other Pex companies have, Uponor has not. 

We have been burrying poleyethylene (the black well pipe) for residential well systems for how long now fellas? Along with hanging water pumps a couple hundred feet off the stuff. How many pipe failures are you guys running across?

Actual pex pipe failures are pretty rare and most times due to improper installation or some bonehead did not shield it from UV light. Copper pin holeing is a very very common thing and when put in contact with wet earth becomes even more of a problem. Plastic is inert, chemically and electrically.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Remember the w.h. Dip tube failures ??????*

On one of My family members projects in Wash. St.there is a pex problem!
radiant , Pex pin holes in slab! Finally, Uponor admitted they have a problem
with a particular run! They also said "they won't pay!


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

I am told that if you store Pex pipe directly in the sun for a period of time it can break the product down and cause future failures. Here where I live copper is being banned from residential use. Almost everything has gone cpvc or pex. With the exception of commercial uses hospitals etc...


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

So back to the point I was getting to... It would seem, just from the information given on here, that pex would be better suited for long runs, such as the OP's situation, as long as there are no fittings from the street to the house, which given the attributes of pex is possible.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

nhmaster3015 said:


> Uponor-wirsbo has never paid a law suit ever due to product liability. Other Pex companies have, Uponor has not.
> 
> We have been burrying poleyethylene (the black well pipe) for residential well systems for how long now fellas? Along with hanging water pumps a couple hundred feet off the stuff. How many pipe failures are you guys running across?
> 
> Actual pex pipe failures are pretty rare and most times due to improper installation or some bonehead did not shield it from UV light. Copper pin holeing is a very very common thing and when put in contact with wet earth becomes even more of a problem. Plastic is inert, chemically and electrically.


Same here, it is the way of the future, it will be around for along time, go with the flow, it is some great stuff.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> On one of My family members projects in Wash. St.there is a pex problem!
> radiant , Pex pin holes in slab! Finally, Uponor admitted they have a problem
> with a particular run! They also said "they won't pay!


Can you please provide documentation for your claims?


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 9, 2008)

The best was the day I ran a pex service line and the next morning the electrician put a ground clamp on it and ran ground wire to it. I am not an electrician by any means, all I know is how to run an extension cord. It just seemed a little out of place, thats all...... LOL too bad I did not have my dig camera with me.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

Proud Plumber said:


> The best was the day I ran a pex service line and the next morning *the electrician put a ground clamp on it* and ran ground wire to it. I am not an electrician by any means, all I know is how to run an extension cord. It just seemed a little out of place, thats all...... LOL too bad I did not have my dig camera with me.


 :w00t::laughing:


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

22rifle said:


> Can you please provide documentation for your claims?


Yes I can! Will I ? No! This is a public forum,I'm guessing it will end up in court,
So this would not be wise to give spec.Info here, My Son in law was buying around 12,000 ft. of pex a month. I will tell You this. The Wall st. journal did 
an article on his Geo Buss. last month. He has been a guest speaker at Geo conferences. He has a booming buss. He still Buys Wirsbo,It was one run that
failed.He got into this many years ago!

22.I sent You a P.M.


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

Driftwood said:


> Yes I can! Will I ? No! This is a public forum,I'm guessing it will end up in court,
> So this would not be wise to give spec.Info here, My Son in law was buying around 12,000 ft. of pex a month. I will tell You this. The Wall st. journal did
> an article on his Geo Buss. last month. He has been a guest speaker at Geo conferences. He has a booming buss. He still Buys Wirsbo,It was one run that
> failed.He got into this many years ago!
> ...



I didn't get any PM. I ain't busting on you. I really do want to know whole story.


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

22 Just sent You another PM ,DRIFT


----------



## Driftwood (Feb 15, 2004)

*Good co,*



nhmaster3015 said:


> Uponor-wirsbo has never paid a law suit ever due to product liability. Other Pex companies have, Uponor has not.
> 
> They have done the right thing when their product failed. Paid for all the associated cost to,put the family up, elsewhere, Jack Hammered It all up, Make it ALL right! They are a stand up Co. I know of one failure! They still use their product daily! Drift.


----------

